# My Korean Talking Rice Cooker



## sw2geeks (Oct 27, 2013)

Fixed some Korean BBQ short ribs this weekend and served it with some rice. Actually my rice cooker is a high-tech Korean model that cooks with induction heat under high pressure, all controlled by a computer that talks Korean. I thought it would be fun to shoot a quick video of this high-tech talking rice cooker.

[video=youtube_share;oqh7b-ORFkA]http://youtu.be/oqh7b-ORFkA[/video]


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 27, 2013)

From the title I had hoped to see a beautiful Korean girl cooking rice, but this is the second best option. 

Stefan


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 28, 2013)

SW thanks for posting, always enjoy your well done food videos and this indeed a cute gadget for sure. What kind of rice were you cooking. Looks a little dense and sticky. Also how long did it take to cook the white rice? I've got just about all major kitchen appliances from pressure cookers to chamber vacuum's but I never had issues cooking rice. Fun share though...


----------



## Bill13 (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks like it takes 35 min, which seems about 15min too long. Very cool none the less. My kids would love it, they are always changing the language on the GPS for fun.


----------



## sw2geeks (Oct 28, 2013)

Korean rice cookers are really pressure cookers, so the rice can cook really fast depending on the setting used and type of rice. I was using short grain sushi rice on a setting between normal and iron pot style. That takes 35 minutes. On the quick setting it only takes 15 minutes. One of the advantages of cooking rice under pressure is how well it does brown rice, which takes 50 minutes. The whole thing is all computerized, beeping and releasing pressure at different times during the cooking. The lid also shoots steam down into the rice at different times and has a self-cleaning steam function.

And really the rice does taste better, especially brown rice.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 28, 2013)

damn you..now i want one.

my Zojirushi doesnt say a thing


----------



## hobbitling (Oct 28, 2013)

I guess it's time I told you. I've been sent back in time to warn you about the impending robot apocalypse, which will begin when a talking rice cooker achieves self awareness. Destroy this foul abomination before it kills us all with it's deadly bursts of steam! Every batch of rice brings us closer to anihilation!! WE MADE THE RICE COOKERS TOO SMART!!!!!


----------



## slowtyper (Oct 28, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> damn you..now i want one.
> 
> my Zojirushi doesnt say a thing



But at least you get the pleasing song to tell you "rice is ready!". Is it twinkle twinkle little star? 

I lost a bunch of stuff (stones, clothes, gadgets, everything) in a messy breakup and this is what I miss the most.


----------



## hobbitling (Oct 28, 2013)

Behold your doom!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 28, 2013)

slowtyper said:


> But at least you get the pleasing song to tell you "rice is ready!". Is it twinkle twinkle little star?
> 
> .



just checked with the wife to ask why ours doesn't sing lullabys to us. apparently, my rice cooker is a National. i use it almost everyday..and. nevermind.

it is almost time for a new one. you cannot buy replacement cooker bowls for these things. what a sham!


----------



## sw2geeks (Oct 28, 2013)

hobbitling said:


> Behold your doom!



You know, the rice cooker does look like a futuristic motorcycle helmet


----------



## sw2geeks (Oct 28, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> just checked with the wife to ask why ours doesn't sing lullabys to us. apparently, my rice cooker is a National. i use it almost everyday..and. nevermind.
> 
> it is almost time for a new one. you cannot buy replacement cooker bowls for these things. what a sham!



The bowl on this one has a serial number etched in it that you are suppose to register for a replacement if it gets damaged, I am guessing that is for the non-stick black diamond coating. The bowl itself looks like it would survive being run over by a tank.


----------

